# Intel releases faster, more efficient Core CPUs in renewed bid for mobile market



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Intel officially introduced its latest Core microprocessor technology on Saturday. Code-named "Haswell," the new CPUs address the PC industry's need for higher-performing parts that consume even lower amounts of power.

But the real question is, Will anyone want one?

While this may be the fourth generation of Intel's Core technology, it's the first to enter what many analysts and pundits are calling the post-PC era. Today's consumers want smaller, thinner, and more portable computing devices, and, to an increasing degree, smartphones and tablets can suffice for many traditional PC taskslike reading email, browsing web pages, and watching video.

But there are still too many tasks that tablets and smartphones cant handle. And this is where Intel's fourth-gen Core processors might find a receptive audience. Intel says the new Core CPUs deliver more horsepower than their predecessors, but also consume less power in the service of longer battery life and lower cooling requirements.

The upshot? Tomorrow's mobile PCs might be so thin and light, and last so long on a single charge, and offers so much more utility than Android and iOS devices, you might just buy a Windows notebook before reaching for that phone or tablet.

Read More


----------

